

Play Framework Grid Deployment with Mesos - tknaup
http://typesafe.com/blog/play-framework-grid-deployment-with-mesos

======
rgbrgb
Strange to see a post on the front page with so many votes and no comments.
Has anyone played with this? It seems a lot more mature than the open source
PaaS things people are building right now but I wonder how much harder it is
to use in practice.

>> "By including the runtime dependencies of the application in the bundle you
can avoid the “it works on my machine” problem that plagues container deployed
applications."

Is he talking about a Docker/LXC like containers and recommending this rather
than the normal Chef/Puppet style of provisioning?

~~~
djb_hackernews
To add to namidarks comment, there is a small movement within the Java/JVM
community to move away from using containers to deploy applications. In this
case containers meaning Glassfish, Tomcat, etc.

See Dropwizard, Spring Boot, embedded Jetty for current options when going
containerless.

I don't see containers going away any time soon, but I definitely welcome
containerless options.

~~~
rgbrgb
Can you summarize the difference between those 2 types of
frameworks/technologies? From their website descriptions they all look to be
web frameworks. Sometimes I feel like Javaland is so entrenched in itself that
it's hard to communicate ideas to and from the outside. I've just joined an
enterprise Java outfit and it often seems like I've stepped into a different
world.

